# Xenoblade Chronicles Finally Gets a Release In NA...At Gamestop Only



## Hadrian (Dec 2, 2011)

Now NA gamers can officially buy the finest Japanese RPG game for years! So now some can stop complaining about a game that most was going to pirate anyway.



> Despite heavy fan demand for Monolith Soft's role-playing masterpiece, Nintendo of America still hasn't revealed plans to bring Xenoblade Chronicles to North America. Who will step in and save U.S. role-players from missing out on what is arguable one of the best RPGs of this console generation? Would you believe GameStop?
> 
> Talk about your unlikely rescues. While publisher Nintendo is still quiet about bringing the game stateside despite loud, organized protests from role-playing fans, it looks as if retailer GameStop has picked up the RPG ball and is running with it. Spotted by NeoGAF and verified with several GameStop locations this morning, the store's computers now list Xenoblade Chronicles for an April 3 release as a GameStop exclusive.
> 
> ...



http://kotaku.com/58...unlikely-source


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope it's the bundle with a red Classic Controller Pro and not just the game.


----------



## UtadaRumiko (Dec 2, 2011)

Just heard about this from Gameinformer. Just when I thought the Wii was going to die after Skyward Sword. This is pretty awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 2, 2011)

UtadaRumiko said:


> Just heard about this from Gameinformer. Just when I thought the Wii was going to die after Skyward Sword. This is pretty awesome. Can't wait.


Clearly you've forgotten Dragon Quest X. I will say I'm looking forward more to Xenoblade Chronicles though.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 2, 2011)

UtadaRumiko said:


> Just heard about this from Gameinformer. Just when I thought the Wii was going to die after Skyward Sword. This is pretty awesome. Can't wait.



Well NoE are still releasing The Last Story, Pandora's Tower plus they did say that there will be some other games they've yet to have announced. That and another DQ game though some would probably grab the Wii U version instead.

There was a survival horror game that looked great but so far its only got a Japanese release date.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 2, 2011)

I hear it's a Gamestop exclusive? If it means they're only selling it at gamestop, then that would be a huge middle finger to all the people that pre-ordered it on Amazon to support Operation Rainfall.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 2, 2011)

At least, Gamestop is "doing the right thing"' right?


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 2, 2011)

this will be good ill try the game once its released in NA


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 2, 2011)

> * Xenoblade Chronicles arrives in the US in 'April 2012' [update]*
> 
> 
> ​After this morning's accidental retail reveal of _Xenoblade Chronicles_ coming to North America, Nintendo has made the game's launch official, pinning an "April 2012" release date to the much hyped Wii RPG. Nintendo teased the reveal earlier today with a new gallery of _Xenoblade_ artwork that mysteriously popped up on Facebook, though at the time there was no news attached to said tease.
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2011)

Tried the EU version and it was a snorefest. I don't think I'll be bothered with the US version.

And it's only a "limited edition" release because JRPGs aren't exactly big sellers over here unless they're with a huge series (Final Fantasy, for example). A limited release ensures that people who want it can get it without NoA risking too much.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 2, 2011)

We need to support this for rgps sake. I guess I will be picking this up.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 2, 2011)

They should had done this during the Euro release. Most people who wants to play this game already pirated it.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 2, 2011)

Way to come in late on this NOA, this game was the reason I softmodded my wii. Watch, the US version will be better now and make me want to start over.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I never really bothered with the EU version. I'll pick this up and hopefully I'll be motivated to finish it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait wait wait... So the game doesn't get a US release and people complain. Understandable I guess. But when it does get announced, people complain anyway?

Well fuck me sideways.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw it on Nintendo's Facebook.

Every post they make (Even if unrelated to Xenoblade) people would spam them with messages saying, "BRING US XENOBLADE." Then when Nintendo finally did it, the responses weren't as positive as they should have been.

It really seems people only wanted the game because they couldn't have it. Whatever. It will boost sales. 

I have no interest in the game.


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2011)

From what I've played the game's pretty good. There was nothing from the ten hours or so I played to make me think "best RPG this gen!!!" But considering the Wii has jackshit in JRPGs and this generation of home consoles have a relatively small library of JRPGs, it might be worth picking this up to show Nintendo, you want these type of games.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Tried the EU version and it was a snorefest. I don't think I'll be bothered with the US version.





impizkit said:


> Watch, the US version will be better now and make me want to start over.



Why would it be any different?


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait wait wait... So the game doesn't get a US release and people complain. Understandable I guess. But when it does get announced, people complain anyway?
> 
> Well fuck me sideways.


I don't see anyone complaining.....the closest thing I see is people pointing out that they don't really care as much because they already played the PAL version since they assumed they weren't going to see a US release. That's not really the same as complaining.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 2, 2011)

Love how people are still complaining about things related to this over on Nintendo's Facebook page.  Ungrateful little fucks.  You beg, spam, and petition for a generic JRPG to be released in the US, and now that it is, you still complain?  What the fuck, man.

EDIT: By complaining I mean "Where's The Last Story?"  "Where's Pandora's Tower"  "Wow, took fucking long enough -_-" and other shit like that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 2, 2011)

I already finished the game... sorry noa


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 2, 2011)

will it be more like final fantasy or kindof like a golden sun style??


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 2, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> EDIT: By complaining I mean "Where's The Last Story?"  "Where's Pandora's Tower"  "Wow, took fucking long enough -_-" and other shit like that.


But you specified you were talking about the Facebook page (which I haven't bothered to look at since I don't have a facebook). Guild made it seem like he was saying people in this thread were complaining, which they aren't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> will it be more like final fantasy or kindof like a golden sun style??



Um, neither in the traditional sense.

If anything it plays closer to FFXII.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well fuck me sideways.


Thats what SHE said 

But back to serious stuff.
Can i convert my EU savegame to work with the NA version or will I have to start over?


----------



## lizard81288 (Dec 2, 2011)

Too bad the people that wanted it, already imported the EU version, so sales are going to be low for the US, then NoA will say,” why bring the other 2 over, they didn’t sell well.” The only people that didn’t get it, was cheap pirates that didn’t want to sell out $70 or so to buy the game, have an HDD device, or go out and buy a duel layered disks. 

If Nintendo of America was smart (which they aren’t because have been making bad choices left and right), they would have released it around the time the EU version came out. That way, there would be a wait, but not this long. But NoA decided that Dance Central 3 was what us American players wanted instead. It doesn’t help that they didn’t really say one way or the other if it was, and they seemed to be leaning towards no, or atleast their attitude was. If this game doesn’t sell well enough (I’m thinking it won’t since most people who wanted it got the EU copy) Nintendo of America has only themselves to blame.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll buy this on Wii-U.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 2, 2011)

There is no Wii-U version being made.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 2, 2011)

Y u no sell bundle, Gamestop?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess somebody finally got the message.

While this isn't the sort of game I would normally care for, it's nice to see a fan campaign succeed. So yeah, congrats.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait wait wait... So the game doesn't get a US release and people complain. Understandable I guess. But when it does get announced, people complain anyway?
> 
> Well fuck me sideways.


Dude, gamers never know what they want. FACT


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, unless the game get US voice acting instead of the british one, it's pointless to buy it.


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 2, 2011)

At this point in time, it feels pointless to announce the release of Xenoblade for the American market. Everyone that wanted to play that game surely have imported and soft-modded their Wii in order to do so. The better move would have been to announce a future release for Pandora's Tower and The Last Story (obviously for the American market).


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks they might just have took the European game, changed the region to North America, then released it as an US version?


----------



## manuel1984 (Dec 2, 2011)

why did they redo the whole voice acting?
http://www.twitvid.com/Q6G13


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> why did they redo the whole voice acting?
> http://www.twitvid.com/Q6G13



Really? I'll listen to the Japanese audio over English dubs any day.


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 3, 2011)

I really doubt they'll implement a bestiary and maybe vehicles.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Tried the EU version and it was a snorefest. I don't think I'll be bothered with the US version.


You are a dick and you are wrong.





the_randomizer said:


> Really? I'll listen to the Japanese audio over English dubs any day.


You are a dick and you are stupid.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Tried the EU version and it was a snorefest. I don't think I'll be bothered with the US version.
> ...



Because disliking a game makes someone a dick... how, exactly?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Its Guild. No explanation needed.

Edit: Oh yeah your sig makes you look like a dick too who wants to fuck his mother.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll probably buy this.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm still not seeing it.

And... is that honestly the best you could come up with in terms of insults? I'm going to be honest, that's pretty disappointing. Emperor Cartagia of the Centauri Republic certainly deserves a lot better.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 3, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks they might just have took the European game, changed the region to North America, then released it as an US version?


no, me too
it will be the european game... that means that you will be able to swap your pal savefile if you didnt finished the game already


----------



## SS4 (Dec 3, 2011)

Like many said already, waiting so long to release will most likely hurt the sales because the EU was available too long ago and ppl wanted an english version...

Lets hope it still sells enough to warrant other games to get localized
And I wonder how the US voice will fare against the British one so ill be giving it a try for sure.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats all american legit gamets — you will get a good game, not another silly mario.


> And I wonder how the US voice will fare against the British one so ill be giving it a try for sure.


I doubt hey will redup it. Too unreasonable.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 3, 2011)

Awwwww yeah, I am pre-ordering.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Dec 3, 2011)

Reploid said:


> Congrats all american legit gamets — you will get a good game, not another silly mario.
> 
> 
> > And I wonder how the US voice will fare against the British one so ill be giving it a try for sure.
> ...


Yeah, the official US trailer uses the UK dub. If they were planning to re-dub it, they'd have not had the UK voices in the trailer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> You are a dick and you are stupid.









Sod off, wanker.  Don't piss in my mouth and call it lemonade.  Seriously, what makes you think you have the balls to call me a d*** when I said something that was merely an opinion of mine?  It's retarded sods like you that make the internet a horrible place.

(heaven forbid I have an opinion)


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 3, 2011)

so... this is only for north america?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> so... this is only for north america?



Seems like it, unfortunately.

To many companies, it's the only America.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Nintendo!

Now just put out The Last Story, Pandora's Tower, Disaster Report, and Fatal Frame 4.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 3, 2011)

They say it's gamestop only, but that's never the case. Last time they said that, it was in 3 stores in the town I live in and none of them are called gamestop or ebgames.


----------



## adamshinoda (Dec 3, 2011)

So finally we got the US version. And Rhythm Heaven Fever on Feb 2012 too.
Now I got a question:
Majora's Mask remake for 3DS
Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney and Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2

when?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do i feel like this has been fan translated?


----------



## ZeroRamirez2701 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well i just cleared the game on PAL so i don't care if i play the USA version and play it all over again.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 3, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why do i feel like this has been fan translated?



Cause you're not used to British English spellings and pronunciations?


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 3, 2011)

Gahars said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > so... this is only for north america?
> ...


well... FUCK NOA then
still Im waiting for skyward sword to reach here, and now they dont even bother to bring xenoblade to south america


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why do i feel like this has been fan translated?




At least this game doesn't use the f-word, unlike other translations I've seen (*DeJap's translation of Tales of Phantasia *cough*).


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2011)

since when has gamestop been a game publisher?  and, if nintendo is publishing the game, y would they opt to sell it only at gamestop?  neither makes much sense.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 3, 2011)

godreborn said:


> since when has gamestop been a game publisher?  and, if nintendo is publishing the game, y would they opt to sell it only at gamestop?  neither makes much sense.



They aren't and won't be.  Nintendo is the publisher (and they own Monolith Soft).  They've chosen Gamestop as a DISTRIBUTOR and probably agreed to some incentives so that Nintendo doesn't lose a lot of money (yeah, like that will happen) and that Gamestop might get some extra money or something.  Whatever the reasoning, they're bringing it to the US, which is a lot different then what they were saying a few months ago.

Sorry for your South Americans though.  I assume you guys use the NTSC standard?  So at least you can import the game within the same video standard now and shouldn't have to do any hacking.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 3, 2011)

You know I've always felt that statement, "The Finest RPG in Years" was um a little out of place, sure Xenoblade has everything and some, I love the MMO qualities of the game. However that comment to me just seems a tad unfair to some of the other RPG's out there, who's with me? lol


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 3, 2011)

Centrix said:


> You know I've always felt that statement, "The Finest RPG in Years" was um a little out of place, sure Xenoblade has everything and some, I love the MMO qualities of the game. However that comment to me just seems a tad unfair to some of the other RPG's out there, who's with me? lol


HAHA. Says the one who's playing Eden Eternal.


----------



## boondoklife (Dec 4, 2011)

RoMee said:


> They should had done this during the Euro release. Most people who wants to play this game already pirated it.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 4, 2011)

Any word on a bundle or something?


----------

